# Touch screen software



## tywest

Im looking for software that would be equivalent to the games you would find on a "megatouch" video game. I recently obtained a touch screen for one of my old pc's. Has anyone ever heard of such software? Also, does anyone have a recommendation on touch screen jukebox software. It would need to play mp3,etc. Thanks


----------



## crackity

darn, have been watching this thread hoping someone would reply with some amazing news










I posted a similar thread a while back and pretty much came to the conclusion that I am going to have to just get a used megatouch and scrap the idea of having a bartop jukebox (although I REALLY like this idea)...... if only it was possible to get the best of both worlds..... well you can get a touchtunes thing (megatunes?) for megatouches but it will only control the main touchtunes jukebox, so not exactly what I would want.


Photohunt being my fav, I found a couple of stand alone apps that wer epretty cool. 1 had the exact same fullscreen feel while the other had a windows feel to it. Unfortunately the fullscreen one sucks as it doesnt have a large picture database and is not upgradable.... the windows one kicks its but in this respect.... I forget the names off the top of my head... if you want them, let me know.


I toyed with the idea of getting a bunch of stan alone games and making a menu based thign for them but I think it would be a little hookie with a common theme not going throughout and am curious if I would be stuck with the mouse following your finger presses around....



as for jukebox software, I toyed around with a lot of them a yer or so ago and I think I really liked JRIvers jMedia Center.... I think it only busted because it had incompatibiliity with a couple of my mp3s. Dont know if this is good for a touchscreen though as you would want there to be a keyboard tpye thing somewhere to be able to find songs that way.


So megatouch shopping it is..... anyhow if you manage to find some cool software, please post here ot PM me.... that would be awesome


----------



## tcrandal

Mainlobby seems to have the capability of doing many of the things you are seeking. Although I haven't used it in-depth yet, I'm looking into for a similar purpose.


----------



## tywest

I haven't checked back since my first post. Thanks for the info... I did find one nice jukebox program.
www.thepcjukebox.com This seems to be the nicest one so far. Their website seems to be down at the moment, but it's nice.

I should be getting my 15" Elo screen soon. I plan on wall mounting it inside of a frame. I will be sure to post pic's when im done.

The hunt for touch screen games/software continues..


I checked out mainlobby. Do i need to get Homeseer for it to work? Im not planning on controlling any home automation stuff with it. I just like the idea of a home kiosk where only a limited no. of programs can be accessed easily on the screen.


----------



## mcascio

tywest,


You do not need HomeSeer to run MainLobby.


You could either build a touchscreen to launch your applications using MainLobby. Also, another option is to use DVDLobby to build an interactive game guide. Selecting a cover for the game (in place of a dvd cover) may fulfill your requirements.


Not sure which format the games are in. If you can double click on a file and have the program launch using windows explorer, then it shouldn[t be a problem at all to launch it from Mainlobby.


Hope this helps.


----------



## tywest

 http://www.downloadatoz.com/criticalseeker/index.html 


I didnt try it yet but it looks nice.


----------



## crackity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tywest* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.downloadatoz.com/criticalseeker/index.html
> 
> 
> I didnt try it yet but it looks nice.



I looked into it about a month ago..... this is the best of the photohunt type games i could find but it has its drawbacks:


- No full screen "arcade" option

- its "clues" are nothing like standard photo hunt in that they dont give you a mismatch but instead stop time, zoom in an area of the screen, etc


what I really like about it;

has TONS of images, different levels of hardness, etc

same images with different differences

http://www.ronmarie.com/spotdiff2.html is dead on like photohunt, ful screen arcade mode, same hint system, etc but they are severly lacking in image base (and no sign of them caring to add more) kills it for me. When I just demoed the game, I was alredy running into duplicates which is a big big big turnoff.....


----------



## thajenius

Hello, I am also seeking some quality jukebox software. So far the best ive found is this...



I guess i cant post a URL yet. Google for a program called Nordbeats Jukebox


I have a 17" ELO LCD panel and it works great. I Just have to break down and buy the software. Ive been hoping that i would find something just as good, only cheaper.


----------



## klindy

I've been using Xlobby for a while and haven't had any trouble. Best part is it's free!


Great flexibility and several precanned screen choices too.


Keith


----------



## thajenius

Ive completed my console radio to digital jukebox project. After trying many applications I did decide to go with Nordbeats Jukebox .


----------



## JohnWPB

I think The Pc Jukebox is what you are looking for. It looks like the Bose systems you see in the bars. It replicates the High End jukeboxes you see in the bars.


You can check them out at ThePCJukebox d0t c0m


I have been using it for a couple years now, and am very happy with it. It does take a while to start-up, but once started it works well. Not a problem for me, as I leave that computer with the jukebox running all the time.


----------



## thajenius

Jukebox Duex,

I made another smaller jukebox for bar night at the inlaws, I used Nordbeats on this one, but I may try out Freebox on it also.


----------



## silvershark9

I was reading some things you guys mentioned on the software for touch screens. But i was wondering about some touch screens you recommend for under $300. Give me some examples that would be great. And it would be dedicated to only song selection probably.


----------



## mbartenhagen

I would also be interested in more information on touchscreens. Can someone tell me if this would be possible:


I have a booth in my basement and am having a table built that will have a place to put a TV\\LCD on the end against the wall. A 15 to 17 inch model will probably work best, not so big that it looks obnoxious and not so small that you can't see it. The ultimate solution for me would be an widescreen LCD that had an onboard tuner but was also a touchscreen moinitor. Basically something that would be a TV but switching to input 1 (or whatever it was) would allow it to be a moinitor for a MCE extender or small form factor computer.


Does something like this exist? I realize I could use a computer and LCD monitor to do all of this but would prefer and onboard tuner for ease of use.


Mike


----------



## jdolby

I have a Compaq TFT5010 touchscreen monitor and can't find the software to make it work. Yes, I tried Hp/Compaq site and searched google. Any help would be appriciated. I am using Touchtone audio systems demo right now. Pretty good.


Thanks

JD


----------



## Rupert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdolby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Compaq TFT5010 touchscreen monitor and can't find the software to make it work. Yes, I tried Hp/Compaq site and searched google. Any help would be appriciated. I am using Touchtone audio systems demo right now. Pretty good.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JD



I couldn't find a reference on the HP web site describing which touchscreen software they use, but I did see one reference to MicroTouch, so that may be what you need. Can't hurt to try:

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3.../TouchDrivers/


----------



## chrismd77

I have a number of Touch Screen monitors. I currently have one 19 inch (Elo Touch Screen), two 15 inch (Planar Touch Screens) and one 12 inch (Elo Touch Screen). The 15 inch and 12 monitors are mounted in the wall. I took apart the plastic housing and custom mounted them in various locations around the house. They are used in conjunction with my home automation software. All of the screens are controlled via a serial connection but USB is also available. The best thing about them is they are extremely easy to set up and I got them off of Ebay for a very good price.


The 19 inch monitor will be located in the basement at the bar, when I get around to working on it







It will run the home automation software which controls all video and audio through the house and I am hoping to build some sort of MegaTouch to work with the monitor too. I have been watching this tread hoping someone would post a report of the software being available for a PC. I am going to start to buy the hardware to build my own MegaTouch and I will use my 19 inch monitor as the screen. I will keep everyone posted.


Chris


----------



## goobenet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdolby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Compaq TFT5010 touchscreen monitor and can't find the software to make it work. Yes, I tried Hp/Compaq site and searched google. Any help would be appriciated. I am using Touchtone audio systems demo right now. Pretty good.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JD



It's more than likely Elo. Most touchscreens are either modified by Elo directly, or are "elo compliant". Try their drivers.


----------



## Naborneo

So i'm in a bind with my Mega Touch, I sold it on eBay and when the guy received it, something involving smoke and what not...kinda sucks, now have a $1000 paper weight, so UPS sent it back today saying even though I had it insured they will not pay for the fact that in-between shipping it and receiving it the box was crushed and went up into smoke. When I received it today, the claims company tor the thing apart, screen was cracked entire case was broken, the back of the monitor was broke off...broken is where i'm going with this. I was looking to repair it because all in all its just a computer...So now that you know the back end of the story. Heres my question, as far as it looks the Hard Drive is still in tact, (not positive but no physical damage could be seen, will plug it in later to my PC to see what comes up) Dose anyone know how these things are run, can I just grab a touch screen off of ebay, put together a micro ATX mother board with this hard drive and vola la? Does anyone know about the BIOS that this mother board would have on it to run it? If anyone knows how to get into it and set it up. I'd be happy to make HD Images of the Mega Touch HD.


So if anyone has got some know how on this please let me know, thanks for your help.


----------



## webrats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naborneo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i'm in a bind with my Mega Touch, I sold it on eBay and when the guy received it, something involving smoke and what not...kinda sucks, now have a $1000 paper weight, so UPS sent it back today saying even though I had it insured they will not pay for the fact that in-between shipping it and receiving it the box was crushed and went up into smoke. When I received it today, the claims company tor the thing apart, screen was cracked entire case was broken, the back of the monitor was broke off...broken is where i'm going with this. I was looking to repair it because all in all its just a computer...So now that you know the back end of the story. Heres my question, as far as it looks the Hard Drive is still in tact, (not positive but no physical damage could be seen, will plug it in later to my PC to see what comes up) Dose anyone know how these things are run, can I just grab a touch screen off of ebay, put together a micro ATX mother board with this hard drive and vola la? Does anyone know about the BIOS that this mother board would have on it to run it? If anyone knows how to get into it and set it up. I'd be happy to make HD Images of the Mega Touch HD.
> 
> 
> So if anyone has got some know how on this please let me know, thanks for your help.




software touchscreen etc for the magatouch is easy as long as you have the small circuit board with the key in it. you are golden


----------



## CARTERlikesPants

Nordbeats looks very nice.


I'll look into that.


----------



## justtaint

I've been using Freebox for the past 3 months. Barcrest, its designer, updates it quite often and incorporates user requests frequently. I'd recommend it. I think his website is www.freeboxjukebox.com


----------



## patrickjherbert

I'm using Albumplayer ( http://www.albumplayer.com/ ) and although I think it's a little rough importing music in, I very much like the way it works. It will work with either mouse or touchscreen, and I'm currently lurking in eBay hoping to find a deal on a touch monitor to mount on the wall next to my bar.


Having said that, I wish I'd seen this thread before I bought Albumplayer. I'm checking out a couple of the other options for software here and I'm not sure why I didn't get any hits on these while I was researching the whole thing.


----------



## pesw

Google for Touchtone. This is by far the best jukebox program I've tried. It's designed with a touchscreen in mind. Great on-screen keyboard etc. mp3touchscreens dot com


Peter


----------



## Tony_M

Ebay look up touch screens I picked up a used ELO 15 inch LCD flat touch screen for under 200 dollars.


Software was downloaded from ELO's website.


It is all a matter of looking and timing to find something for a good price.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvershark9* /forum/post/8023482
> 
> 
> I was reading some things you guys mentioned on the software for touch screens. But i was wondering about some touch screens you recommend for under $300. Give me some examples that would be great. And it would be dedicated to only song selection probably.


----------



## Tony_M

I am using a program called


Ultimate Jukebox

http://ultimatejukebox.murphnet.net/index.htm 


It is designed for a touch screen, and I have a used ELO 15 inch LCD touchscreen driving it.


----------



## gscott69

I use SKJukebox. I think it will work well with a touch screen. It has an on-screen keyboard. It can be found at http://www.skjukebox.info/


----------



## charlie3133

So this is why this forum is just so good.I had never even thought about having a pc jukebox never mind one with a touch screen, but this would fit into my bar area a dream.


So just to clarify


I need a pretty low spec pc but with lots of space for music files

A sound card

A touchscreen (possibly refurbished from ebay)

Some software such as what you have described in this post


And away I go???


sounds almost too easy. Did I miss anything?


I do have one obvious question though with regard to speakers


I want this in a fairly small place and its going to be used for background music only rather that sitting down and 'listening' to it ,so I don't need lots and lots of power or audiophile reproduction.


So to keep cost (and space requirements down) would it be best to try out some decent PC speakers?


If I did go with traditional speakers how would I get the PC connected to them. With a receiver?


----------



## Tedd

Could be a lot simpler, and cheaper, for your needs....


DOS 6, MPXF and MPXPlay software and a 2 or 4 line character based lcd or vfd display.


Or if linux is your style: http://www.anders.com/projects/route66/ 


Dig out the old Pentium system.


----------



## mbartenhagen

Lots of good ideas here:

http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?board=5.0 


Some pictures here:

http://arcadecontrols.com/arcade.htm 


Mike


----------



## Tony_M

This is what I did:


I bought a small set of bookcase speakers, and a cheap Audiosource Amp 100 drive them. (amp costs less than 100 dollars)


Computer sound card out to amp via Y splitter (mini single rca on one side to left and right RCA jacks.)


Speaker wires run to amp on speaker binding posts.


It is just for background music while you get drunk.














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlie3133* /forum/post/12909134
> 
> 
> So this is why this forum is just so good.I had never even thought about having a pc jukebox never mind one with a touch screen, but this would fit into my bar area a dream.
> 
> 
> So just to clarify
> 
> 
> I need a pretty low spec pc but with lots of space for music files
> 
> A sound card
> 
> A touchscreen (possibly refurbished from ebay)
> 
> Some software such as what you have described in this post
> 
> 
> And away I go???
> 
> 
> sounds almost too easy. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> I do have one obvious question though with regard to speakers
> 
> 
> I want this in a fairly small place and its going to be used for background music only rather that sitting down and 'listening' to it ,so I don't need lots and lots of power or audiophile reproduction.
> 
> 
> So to keep cost (and space requirements down) would it be best to try out some decent PC speakers?
> 
> 
> If I did go with traditional speakers how would I get the PC connected to them. With a receiver?


----------



## TimSuds

I'm just about finished with my jukebox project. When I built my theater room, I also installed 12 speakers in the ceiling throughout the basement. I ran RCA cables from the HT receiver (Zone 2) to a nearby computer. I picked up a 17" ELO Touch Screen monitor and am mounting it flush into a wall in the game room and running video/usb cables to the nearby computer.


I spent hours and hours testing jukebox software and I fount SilverJuke (silverjuke dot net) to be the best by far.


I also subscribe to Sirius radio in my cars so I can use it online through the computer and output it through the HT receiver into the basement.


I will have pics of the whole setup later this week and will post them up.


----------



## rberger3

Hi Ty, not sure if you ever found your touchscreen games. I never found a dedicated site for just pc touchscreen style games but this is what mine looks like. http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?topic=76011.0 




If you want i can post a list of the games i've got and new ones as i get them.


----------



## tank3467




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rberger3* /forum/post/13028616
> 
> 
> Hi Ty, not sure if you ever found your touchscreen games. I never found a dedicated site for just pc touchscreen style games but this is what mine looks like. http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?topic=76011.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can post a list of the games i've got and new ones as i get them.



Did you have to buy each game separately because 20 to 30 dollars a game is quite a bit. Just curious because I was thinking of getting one of these for my bar.


----------



## TimSuds

Here's my finished jukebox...


It's been a real hit so far...


----------



## Tony_M

Sweet.


----------



## chuck2

Heres what I did:

purchased a used self checkout kiosk from ebay (the kind used in airports)

Then downloaded a bunch of games from gamehouse and reflexive.com


Heres a pic:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3117319076
​


----------



## Tony_M

I hope you purchased the games. As your picture caption states 'pirated games'


----------



## bootmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tywest* /forum/post/6192897
> 
> 
> Im looking for software that would be equivalent to the games you would find on a "megatouch" video game. I recently obtained a touch screen for one of my old pc's. Has anyone ever heard of such software? Also, does anyone have a recommendation on touch screen jukebox software. It would need to play mp3,etc. Thanks



I recently took a hard drive out of the mega touch game machine I thought it would run on my PC but it doesn't it has all the software on the hard drive but it seems like I just can't access it from Windows 7


----------

